# engine swap



## sandiegozman (May 21, 2008)

hey i have a little bit of money and was woundering what i should do about getting a new or rebuilt engine with out spending too much, i'm gonna change the tranny at the same time so could i put in a an engine with a turbo even though my car doesn't currently have one? how east will it be? thanks for the help


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

what's wrong with the engine that's currently in the car?


----------



## sandiegozman (May 21, 2008)

*whats wrong with the engine?*

nothing to major just a couple of oil leaks and i overheated it pretty bad one time one of the spark plugs worked its way out and i thought i blew the engine, i just done have the no time or space to work on it and im in Las vegas so its not even cool enough at night to work on it. i'm confident in my mechanical abitlitys to swap out the engine in one day. i can handel one day of 110 temp working on a car. plus i need the car i cant have it not working for too long, i would love to put in an early 90s turbo engine but i dont think that will be easy. i'm not gonna change the tranny i was thinking ill just change the clutch cause i know it needs to be done sometime soon and i might as well do it when it will be a lot easyer to do it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

run a compression test first. if the numbers are fine, it's a waste of time and money to replace the engine. oil leaks are simple if you have any mechanical abilities.


----------



## sandiegozman (May 21, 2008)

well the reason i wanted to replace the engine is because i want to make it a turbo and i didnt think it would be all that easy to add a turbo to the engine. are there kits cause i havent seen any.


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

You could buy a full turbo kit and maybe get more power for the money, but make sure you engine is in good enough condition to handle the boost.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

sandiegozman said:


> well the reason i wanted to replace the engine is because i want to make it a turbo and i didnt think it would be all that easy to add a turbo to the engine. are there kits cause i havent seen any.


Jason's Z Site - RedZ31.Com REDZ31.NET JASONBUTTS.COM

read it.


----------

